# Aspire Glint Mod



## incredible_hullk (24/8/20)

Aspire has launched their new glint mod

75 w , single 18650 and USB C and 25mm

UK retail gbp37

https://www.aspirecig.com/aspire-mods/box-mods/box-mods642.html

Looks rather sexy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)

26.39!
https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/aspire-glint-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 26.39!
> https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/aspire-glint-mod


Damn that's a fine price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/20)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/8/20)

Whooo yeah ... looks awesome ... have a silver and black inbound this week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

